# Dell Vostro 200 Desktop Mini-Tower Help!



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

I am trying to upgrade the memory in my PC.

I have a Dell Vostro 200 Desktop (MT) and it has a Foxconn G33M02 motherboard inside it.

It came with 2X1GB DDR2 sticks already but I wanted to put another two in the spare DIMM slots.

I bought some OCZ RAM (http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/P...024--Special-Operation?source=AffiliateFuture) which seemed to be compatible.

When I tried to install the new memory (both sticks at the same time) it wouldn't boot.

I then tried just one and it worked for a couple minutes with all 3 GB then went to a blue screen and powered down.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Oli


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the new am the same speed as the original ram and set at the same timings


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheers for the reply.

The original RAM is PC2-5300 (I think) but the new stuff I got is PC2-6400.

As to the timings I am unsure - the OCZ RAM is 5-5-5-12 I think but don't know about the factory Dell RAM.

I've never done anything with the BIOS as I don't know how (yet) - I thought it was as simple as plug and play...?

Also the new RAM is the same voltage (1.8) even though the website said it was higher.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

all the sticks need to match the fsb speed
in theory the faster should drop back to the lower speed but in real life it does not always work out
but the voltages need to match up
the m/b defaults at 1.8 and you need to set it manually but if one runs at 1.8 and the other at 2.1 it can be a problem


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

I currently have this;

Base
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E4500 Processor (2.20GHz,800MHz,2MB cache)
Memory
2048MB 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x1024]

Is there something I need to do to the BIOS to get in to slow down the new RAM?

I've read that there may be problems changing the BIOS for Dell motherboards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this gives you

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely, thanks a lot.

I'll give it a go when the Mrs goes to bed and I'll keep you posted.

I've used the program and I can find two FSB speeds.

There is one under CPU which is Rated FSB 798.1 MHz.

Another one under Memory which is FSBRAM 3:5

Under the SPD bit it says the Max Bandwidth PC2-5300 (333MHz)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try removing the old sticks and install the new sticks only in the same slots used by the old sticks 


report your progress


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Linderman - thanks for the reply.

I did initially try this too, with both and just one of the new sticks.

With only both of the new sticks in (the same slots as the original memory) the computer wouldn't even turn on properly - it just made the loud fan noise continuously, normally this only last a second or two and then it boots.

With just one stick in slot 1 it would boot ok, but then when I go to shut down it goes to a memory dump blue screen and then keeps restarting because of a hardware error.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would say return those sticks and try a diff pair ......... 2 x 2 gig sticks of PC2-6400 and dont use the old ones would be a smarter move.

go to the corsair or crucial website and use their memory selector to get the model numbers of sticks that work for your system

then; using those model numbers, you can shop at your favorite online vendor


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

Before I bought these sticks I did use one of those memory selectors - it said 

* Graphics Support: PCI Express x16
* Maximum Memory: 4096MB
* Slots: 4 (2 banks of 2)
* Standard Memory: 512MB removable
* USB Support: 2.x Compliant
* Although the memory can be installed one module at a time, the best performance comes from using matched pairs of modules.

and

Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-5300,DDR2 PC2-6400 with a maximum of 1GB per slot.
--------------

Would it be safer to get more PC2-5300 RAM (same as the factory fitted memory) or should I go for the faster Crucial PC2-6400 as their site says its compatible?

Also on another forum I have read that someone managed to install 8GB RAM on this Vostro motherboard (Foxconn G33M02) as it is higher spec than Dell let on - maybe 2GB sticks will work?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.corsair.com/configurator/system_results.aspx?id=620235




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184&Tpk=TWIN2X4096-6400C5


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get the part number sticks listed on the configuration utility used not just the speed and timings specs Dell systems are picky about ram. I usually only use Crucial in them myself.


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheers for all the help.

I'm currently sending the first kit back and just trying to work out if I should brave 2x2GB as some memory selectors say my motherboard can cope with it and others don't...

I'll take you're advice on Crucial too - thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

4 Gig according to Dell> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/vos200/en/mini_tower/om_en/html/appendix.htm#wp1123070


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

actually without even thinking about it; I agree with WRENCH, when i buy memory for OEM built systems I always turn to crucial as the first stop, I didnt even realize that without "hearing" it ..............weird


but crucial has the best and most complete system specs, particulars and model number offerings of any in the memory competition for OEM built systems ray:ray:


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

I managed to get hold of 2x1GB Crucial PC2-5300 memory sticks and tried them last night.

I installed both at the same time and the computer wouldn't boot (I read you were suppose to install RAM in pairs so I assumed this meant at the same time... I was wrong).

I then tried seperately and hey presto, it now recognises 4GB of RAM!

Sadly I have to return the new memory as it was just borowed so now I am in a conumdrum - do I keep using my old RAM (PC2-5300) and buy 2X1GB PC2-5300 or do I get 2x2GB PC2-5300 or do I risk it all and try 2x1GB PC2-6400?

And I will definetely be sticking with Crucial - cheers!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

two sticks of ram runs with less trouble than 4

your ram configuration will run at the speed of the weakest and slowest sticks

your call; if you are patient, I would try the 2 x 2 PC2-6400

if not patient, then shop ebay and online vendors for the EXACT model numbers of the sticks you borrowed from your friend


----------



## oliverdrums (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll take your advice - I'll order 2 x 2GB Crucial PC2-6400 RAM.

I'll keep you posted on how it goes...

Thanks again for all the help, it is much appreciated


----------



## brooklynikes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, I also have a Dell Vostro 200 but a slim tower. Is there any way to install more than 4GB of ram on this thing with the G33 chipset? Or would I have to completely upgrade my mobo to do so? And if so what is the skill level required to change a mobo? thanks in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have a 32 bit OS it won't matter as 32bit windows is limited 4gig and will show around 3.2 as available, I have yet to see a home system use that much.


----------



## brooklynikes (Jul 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> If you have a 32 bit OS it won't matter as 32bit windows is limited 4gig and will show around 3.2 as available, I have yet to see a home system use that much.


I plan on upgrading to win xp pro 64bit sp2, I currently have 3gb. So is there anyway to utilize more than 4gb on this system? my mobo is a G33MO2 chipset. thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

XP 64 is known to have a lot of driver issues make sure there are 64 bit drivers for all your hardware and peripherals(Printers Scanners, Wifi dongles etc,)

The Dell board will only take 1 gig per slot, but I have seen Dell bios updates that raised the memory limit without any documentation saying it did on older systems so it might recognize 2 gig sticks and still have the 4 gig limit or take a full 8 gig.

But Again you'll not use more then 4 gig in windows XP 32 or 64 on a stand alone PC.


----------



## brooklynikes (Jul 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> XP 64 is known to have a lot of driver issues make sure there are 64 bit drivers for all your hardware and peripherals(Printers Scanners, Wifi dongles etc,)
> 
> The Dell board will only take 1 gig per slot, but I have seen Dell bios updates that raised the memory limit without any documentation saying it did on older systems so it might recognize 2 gig sticks and still have the 4 gig limit or take a full 8 gig.
> 
> But Again you'll not use more then 4 gig in windows XP 32 or 64 on a stand alone PC.


I currently have BIOS 1.0.15 Do you know if it can take 2GB sticks per slot? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the Vostro no I haven't tried or seen one that had more then 1 gig per slot.


----------

